# World Cup 2014 > Your Team



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Is it too early? Of course not :bounce:

So, which team are you rooting?

Azzurri!
Viva Le Italiano!

The meer fact that England is in their group makes me happy. Why the English team keeps bother.ing? It is clear,Khalas,The footie thing is non of your buisness, go play cricket or Polo, very exciting indeed, how posh and dandy, yeeees yeees indeeed
Ok, this is to ignite things around here.

Will Al Jazeera or they call it beIN sports is the only way? Any other non Qatari funded businesses to support? Sub to ESPN online or something.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dude what are you talking about? The English had 4 teams pass the group stages of the Champions League, Italy had only one! Serie A is a joke right now, Juventus dominant with Milan falling apart. I don't expect the English to win it or maybe even beat Italy but they won't be so easy considering the state of Italian football.

I'm for Spain. I don't think they'll win it because they have a terrible group, perhaps THE group of death but Italy stands little chance in Brazil.

If there's a European team that could win it, it's Germany. They're still strong even if they choke in crucial games.

I hope Brazil don't win!

I'm guessing it will be BEIN sports again. They seem to have taken everything, UCL, Serie A, La Liga, Bundesliga, EPL and they have the international friendlies too.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Brazil for me.

I can't wait to pay 10,000dhs extra for one month of football on a channel that I am already subscribed to!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone else get the feeling Brazil will somehow meet Uruguay in the quarters or semis and end up losing, just as in one famous match 3 generations back ?


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Well, of course I root for Italy.
Our league is suffering for lack of money and our teams' playing level is definitely under spanish/german/english standards, nevertheless our Nazionale likes playing against the odds and usually gives its best when it's cornered. I hope we can do good.

My favourite is Brazil, with Spain or Uruguay runner up. Argentina and Germany will do well too, I think, with Portugal close up there.


----------



## Nedim (Jul 17, 2013)

Bosnia and Italy for me. Hardcore Serie A and Milan tifoso here  As far as England is concerned, number of teams in CL dont mean nothing


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,

Rooting for the impossible and inevitable heartache of missed penalty, poor refereeing, hand from above and a really bad team song - England!

Reality is that host nation is always going to be amongst the favourites - 6 out of 19 have been won by host nation.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Nedim (Jul 17, 2013)

This Brazil team doesn't impress me. As Steve said, being hosts will improve their chances, but beating Azzuri's defense will be hell of a job for any team


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Nedim said:


> Bosnia and Italy for me. Hardcore Serie A and Milan tifoso here  As far as England is concerned, number of teams in CL dont mean nothing


"As far as England is concerned, number of teams in CL dont mean nothing"

Agreed - as most of the players wont be English!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Nedim (Jul 17, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> "As far as England is concerned, number of teams in CL dont mean nothing"
> 
> Agreed - as most of the players wont be English!!
> 
> ...


The problem with England is that they play waaaay too many matches during season. Its not easy to get a good results cause they are too tired. I mean 3 cups each year? Too much IMO.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nedim said:


> Bosnia and Italy for me. Hardcore Serie A and Milan tifoso here  As far as England is concerned, number of teams in CL dont mean nothing


How's Balotelli working out for ya hahaha

Like I said Serie A is in shambles and lots of Italian national team players are in that league


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

There are few things sadder or more depressing in the world than Professional football.
I will be looking forward to quiet streets while everyone is locked indoors in their tribal fug.

I am proud to say i cannot name a single footballer playing for England.


----------



## Nedim (Jul 17, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> How's Balotelli working out for ya hahaha
> 
> Like I said Serie A is in shambles and lots of Italian national team players are in that league


Balo is a beast! Just little too lazy


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah not noticing how the team's gone downhill since he joined eh


----------



## Nedim (Jul 17, 2013)

Milan went downhill the moment Pippo, Nesta, Gattuso, Ibra and Thiago Silva left. Its cheap ass Berlusconi who won't spend for reinforcements. Hopefully a season without CL will make him spend.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Obviously one hopes England have a good run but i'll be putting my money on zee Germans, a tough strong team whose biggest problem may be the climate.

@Vantage, only a complete idiot from the UK would not be able to name and England team player, pretty sure that you have heard the names Rooney and Gerrard before?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I will be betting on two teams, Trinidad & Tobago.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Obviously one hopes England have a good run but i'll be putting my money on zee Germans, a tough strong team whose biggest problem may be the climate.
> 
> @Vantage, only a complete idiot from the UK would not be able to name and England team player, pretty sure that you have heard the names Rooney and Gerrard before?


heard of the Rooney chap. Haven't heard of Gerrard.
no idea if he currently plays for England or not, though. Clearly he does, by your tone.

i have a unique talent to tune out absolutely anything at all to do with professional football.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

A man who doesn't love football??? I'm in shock!


----------



## wolfdubai (Oct 5, 2013)

GERMANY all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> "As far as England is concerned, number of teams in CL dont mean nothing"
> 
> Agreed - as most of the players wont be English!!
> 
> ...


Brazil team does not impress you?

Mod, can we get him banned or something? And while we are it, ban yourself too.

Hersey, heresy.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Obviously one hopes England have a good run but i'll be putting my money on zee Germans, a tough strong team whose biggest problem may be the climate.
> 
> @Vantage, only a complete idiot from the UK would not be able to name and England team player, pretty sure that you have heard the names Rooney and Gerrard before?


I have put my money on England long time ago and vowed never to do that again.
France 1998,enough said


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> A man who doesn't love football??? I'm in shock!


No no no no no no no no you got it wrong.

He is just too hurt and deeply suffering.

You know when you really love someone to crazy level and then they do something they really hurt and shatter you? So you act like in different, only as a mean of constant grieving and denial

I think this is the case

It is really weird how cricket in India is bigger than football. Why? You cannot gather some 11 good players out of 1.2 Billion people ?


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

Well RandomDude, you certainly got quite the response there...

I'm pulling for the US, despite ALL evidence that they'll make an early exit (Germany and Portugal? Good grief...). So aside from that - Brazil or Argentina (family stuff on the latter).

Either way - it'll be a fun cup!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

the US to win it? That's about as likely as Jordan will win it and Jordan isn't even in the World Cup hahaha


----------



## Nedim (Jul 17, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> the US to win it? That's about as likely as Jordan will win it and Jordan isn't even in the World Cup hahaha


Same applies to England hahaha jk! I dont think he meant the US will win it. They will find it hard to pass the group stage. 
Im predicting Euro teams in the finals.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> the US to win it? That's about as likely as Jordan will win it and Jordan isn't even in the World Cup hahaha


It's a shade more likely than New Zealand!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

No. We did ruin Italys chances last time. So we've already done that. Still better chances than the US winning it lol


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

One of the reasons to cheer for Italy, si having uruguay in their group

Uruguay beat Jordan in the world cup qualification , 5-0 in Amman, 0-0 in uruguay

So you know the real reason now :laugh:

The funny part is, when Suarez left the field, the people where cheering and clapping for him although they were ripping off the Jordanian team.

He is very loved over there, good fella


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Let's be honest. Several years ago even your newspapers called the Jordanian team "hopeless". You were lucky to only lose 5-0, could have been 25-0


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

However if there was a world cup for making Mosaic's and decorating Ostrich eggs then my money would definitely be on Jordan!!


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> However if there was a world cup for making Mosaic's and decorating Ostrich eggs then my money would definitely be on Jordan!!


Actually save that for, the most pain tolerent people than can handle decades of morons in government , high taxes and producing the most mentally,politically,ethically corrupted Parliament in the world. You would say all parliments are like that, but I'll ask you: Has one of your senate raise a gun live on tv on another senate? 

Has one of your senate got mad during a session, goes up to his car and march in with an M16 threatening to shoot over another senate? And what is all the heat about? Fighting over the leadership of some useless committee or something.

Of course there are the occasional fest fights and karate kicks.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

In Iraq they make planes turn back if a vip misses the flight


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Moe78 said:


> In Iraq they make planes turn back if a vip misses the flight


You pretty much amazing countries.

I think the post Saddam free and democratic divided Iraq gots more than VIPs delaying flights to show off.


----------

